# Newbie having difficulties



## gmd59 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi All,
This is my first post here and am very new at keeping fish. Let me give a little background first....
My 4 kids came home with 4 common goldfish from a fair on the Fourth of July. I decided to try my hand at a real aquarium, as opposed to a simple Goldfish bowl. So I couldn't do a fishless cycle...and don't have any friends with established tanks.
I bought a 10 gallon tank, filter, gravel, fake plants etc from the lfs.
The tank cycled in about 6 weeks, and both ammonia and nitrite readings are steady at 0. I do 25% - 40% weekly water changes.
About 1 week ago the fish started dying off, I noticed white spots on the fins of one fish and figured it was Ich...so I treated with Non Ich (I think that's the name). It was recommended that I only use 5-6 drops per day for 3 days...about half of what the bottle suggests.
I bought another Goldfish from the lfs and that too has died.
I've since learned that a 10g tank is way too small for 4 Goldfish, but am wondering if the small tank is killing the fish, or the case of Ich that infested the tank.
I won't be adding any fish until I have gone several weeks without another fish dying.
Sorry for the long post, but any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.
Gregg


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Are you running an air pump and bubbler at all?


----------



## gmd59 (Sep 10, 2007)

No, I'm not using either....I was told that it wasn't necessary as long as there is sufficient water movement on the surface.
Gregg


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Have you tested your

PH?
Ammonia?
Nitrates?
Nitrites?

if you do not have test kits, I would highly recommend getting them. I believe you can get a "master kit" for 15-20 dollars. For now, I would recommend to keep doing your water changes until you can test the above levels.


----------



## gmd59 (Sep 10, 2007)

I tested the water last night and got 0.0 on both nitrite and ammonia....I don't have (yet) tests for PH or nitrates. Perhaps I got bad advise, but my lfs said not to "screw around" with the PH, and as long as you do weekly water changes you shouldn't need to test for nitrates.
Gregg


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

i would personally grab an air pump and get a bubbler going. Maybe there isn't enough oxygen in the water for them and they are slowly suffocating? Are you using normal tap water to do the water changes? If so, are you adding a water conditioner or amquel plus or something like that.


----------



## gmd59 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the oxygen levels. I am using tap water with a dechlorinater added....same temp as the existing aquarium water (about 72-74 degrees)


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Well it sounds like you're doing the right stuff already, so I would just keep doing what youre doing. Maybe the fish were already sick and just didnt make it.


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

You say that you do a water change, but since you have fake plants to you siphon the gravel too? This is also very important. Since you do not have real plants, all that fish droppings (AND it's alot that you have 4 goldfish in a small size tank) gathers down there. As well as any bad bacteria.

I suggest when you have the money to increase your tank size as well.


----------



## gmd59 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been siphoning the gravel as well. And you are right, seems like a lot of poo, and extra food go up the siphon (I've been cutting back on the food a bit based on that)


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

hmmm....the only thing i could think of would be ammonia poisioning. but you say that its at 0 so.....i guess it cant be that....they might just have been sick to begin with. by common goldies do you mean the ones sold as feederfish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

3 days isn't long enough to kill ich. You have to treat for an entire life cycle or it will come right back. Nitrates are less toxic than nitrites and ammonia but they can kill fish and crash your pH if you let them get out of control. Testing nitrates is a good way to tell if you are changing water frequently enough for the amount of feeding your doing. Small tanks alone don't kill fish that quickly. Its the stress and poor water quality that causes fish to catch disease and die. Do start looking for a new home for your survivors. Once they are healthy they will outgrow your tank in no time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

gmd59 said:


> Perhaps I got bad advise, but my lfs said not to "screw around" with the PH, and as long as you do weekly water changes you shouldn't need to test for nitrates.
> Gregg


Everyone at one point in their life will get some definitely bad advice from a lfs. Definitely get a test for the nitrates. Even though nitrates aren't as toxic as ammonia or nitrites eventually it will rise and become very toxic at some point. 
I was doing at least 20% water changes every week in my 30G and I thought they were fine. I decided to test the water just to see how everything was and my nitrates were up to 40ppm or more, I have a hard time with reading the colors. 
So even doing regular water changes it can climb. In my case I wasn't doing enough water, so about twice a week now I do about 20% water changes, which is much easier since I bought that no spill siphon thingy, a bit pricey but it cuts out the buckets and mess.
Good luck.... and you are definitely taking a step in the right direction coming here, ppl will give you some great advice!


----------



## Salsafish (Sep 28, 2007)

were your fish behaving differently before they died?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I feed all my tanks with a food the has garlic in it. Keeps Ich away.


----------

